# nitrite question



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

would i be correct to say that nitrite will kill of a high amount of ammonia during the cycling period of a tank?

p.s. sorry for putting this in wrong forum..but it is my best bet of EVER getting an answer since my other post has been in the correct forum FOREVER


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

buuuump...cmon guys, u havent been coming thorough wit answers as much as u used to.. DONT LET ME DOWN!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This is right up DonH's alley. Give him a chance to reply.

*Moved*


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

cmon donh


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't fully understand your question...











> would i be correct to say that nitrite will kill of a high amount of ammonia during the cycling period of a tank?


Nitrites do not kill off ammonia. It is merely an end-product of the nitrifiers breaking down ammonia. Does high nitrites mean that your ammonia is decreasing and is now safe? Well, yes and no. Yes, the higher the nitrites, the more ammonia is being oxidized. No, it does not mean that your ammonia levels are within a safe range. It's all relative to the level of ammonia initially in the tank. Also, just because you have ammonia under control does NOT mean that your fish are safe. High nitrites can kill fish just as quickly as high ammonia.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

ok thanks for the info








ammonia is a lil more dangerous than nitrites tho right?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

yes


----------

